# Call from SIte



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

How many of ya'll have the "Call from site" stuck on WO's, the when you do, you get a voice mail, an 2-3 days later the Rep finally returns your call...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds about right.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> How many of ya'll have the "Call from site" stuck on WO's, the when you do, you get a voice mail, an 2-3 days later the Rep finally returns your call...


Sorry - Why you need to "Call from site"?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Any number of reasons.



One would be to clarify their vague w/o instructions.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Any number of reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> One would be to clarify their vague w/o instructions.


Which mean they not sure if the property needs service or not? That's waste of precious time and not to mention phone $$$


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

MichiganREO said:


> Sorry - Why you need to "Call from site"?


Bid approvals from site on things like an overgrown yard, roof work, sump work, etc


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> Bid approvals from site on things like an overgrown yard, roof work, sump work, etc


Thanks The problem with that when you call these clown - just go straight to voicemail......


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> How many of ya'll have the "Call from site" stuck on WO's, the when you do, you get a voice mail, an 2-3 days later the Rep finally returns your call...


LEt me guess HMMMMMMMMM FAS 

They are sinking and the hanta virus has over taken .......


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> LEt me guess HMMMMMMMMM FAS
> 
> They are sinking and the hanta virus has over taken .......


You mean it was contractors living out in those tent camps in yosemite?


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You mean it was contractors living out in those tent camps in Yosemite?


NO I am saying FAS is sinking and the rats have abandoned that sinking relic. The rats are looking for new dwellings and that is NASTY stuff. Talked to a Realtor friend and t ehy said they were at t eh 5 star convention and did NOT see FAS there. With them shedding so many banks it seems logical they would of had a booth with scantly clad vixens there to get any attention they could. We are in interesting times


----------



## AHAForeclosure (Sep 22, 2015)

Worked for a company like that. Had to check in on site upon arrival through phone app. Ok, not a big deal. But, they pushed the messaging system in the app. Any issues or questions, use the app. Last time I did that, I got a response 2 days later.


----------

